# EM 2004 Tippspiel Script



## AxVenox (7. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

bin neu hier und hoffentlich is nicht gleich mein erster Thread an der falschen Stelle.

Ich würde gerne ein EM 2004 Tippspiel veranstalten.

Dazu brauch ich doch ein Script, wenn ich das ganze nicht mit Excel machen will, oder?

Habe leider 0 Ahnung wie das funktioniert. Mit welchem Programm usw. 
Hoffe mir kann hier jemand helfen!

Kann ich das überhaupt in der Zeit noch packen bis Samstag?

Ciao AxVenox


----------



## Tim C. (7. Juni 2004)

Unter http://www.kicktipp.de kannst du eine eigene Tipprunde anlegen. Ich denke das sollte reichen, oder?


----------



## AxVenox (7. Juni 2004)

Joah der Link is klasse würde aber trotzdem gerne wissen wie das geht!

Danke aber


----------



## Radhad (29. Juni 2004)

Wenn es eine Webanwendung sein soll müsstest du PHP / SQL verwenden. Mit PHP die Umgebung schreiben und SQL benutzen um Daten in Datenbanken zu speichern und um Statistiken zu erstellen.

Dafür brauch man so zwei Wochenenden um es zu lernen, wenn man die Zeit hat.


----------

